# Wife ever have an A with a Psychopath?



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/insight-is-2020/201410/sex-and-the-psychopath 

Based on the article's new, modern definition of what a Psychopath truly is, I can safely say (based on my personal interaction with the OM and my wife's careful description of his behavior) he was definitely a narcissistic, Psychopath/sociopath.

"It’s often when the psychopath ends the relationship that the victims seek mental health treatment, frequently because they are devastated by the way they were abandoned so flippantly." - My FWW had to go to an inpatient MH treatment facility for a few days after the A broke up so suddenly.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

MAJDEATH,

I'm sure that was terrible for your fWW.

If you don't mind my asking, what are your feelings on this now?

Do you feel sorry for her....or feel that she brought it on herself since she shouldn't have been screwing around in an A to begin with?

I have known several people who had relationships with psychopathic monsters like that....nothing but sympathy from me for those horrible experiences.

But if a cheater was to tell me that they had such a relationship with their AP?....I don't know if I would feel too sorry for them.

It would be a relationship that never should have existed in the first place if they were doing what they should by their partner.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My ex wife is diagnosed NPD. She had an affair, and is still with the guy. From different things I have picked up on, she is treating him, and their relationship the same way she treated ours. As with most relationships with an NPD partner, It will take a while for him to get the full brunt of her disorder, but by then, it will be too late to escape easily. I feel absolutely no inclination, or moral obligation to warn him, even if I thought he would listen. Such is the price for messing around with someone who is married.


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

The hardest part about dealing with Psychopaths when you figure out you have one to deal with is, knowing what their end goal is. They rarely see others as people but rather as stepping stones or hurdles to navigate on the way to their goal. They are often charming because they lack the usual fears others carry with them into social situations, this makes them attractive to others because it is mistaken as confidence.

I read in the same periodical a few years ago an interview with a Corporate Executive who scored above 30 on the psychopath test/scale (can't remember the technical name for it) - he is married and has children, because they looked good for his career. He said eating dinner with them at the table most nights he feels nothing for them including the kids...

If your wife is hooked up with one, she is hosed. Most aren't killers like the movies suggest, instead they are goal driven with no acknowledgment of others in the process....I am fairly certain it will not end well for her but it will end.....unless ironically his goal is to have her there for some purpose lol...


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

MAJDEATH,

They practice a form of mental enslavement gradually taking over their partners lives, but from the stories they tell and the ball of lies about themselves they create, they seem like the greatest person who ever lived to their victims. 

I had a coworker with a friend like that, and it was as if you were watching her partner going into a log chipper.

I am very suspicious when someone talks about how perfect someone is, which scarily is something my W tends towards.

That your WW wanted you to be friends with OM shows just how completely he had gotten into your WWs mind.

Tamat


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It is more than enough stress being married to someone who is on the autistic spectrum.

Those of you who are wed to a psychopath? I take my hat off to you.


----------

